# Help me!!!How to conect Roland DP10 Pedal with Doepfer LMK 4+



## Trungcomposer (Jul 13, 2019)

I just received a doepfer lmk4 +! I tried every way to connect Pedal Roland DP10 but failed! Can someone help me? Thank you very much!


----------



## Trungcomposer (Jul 13, 2019)

Can someone help me! thank you!


----------



## puremusic (Jul 14, 2019)

Have you read the Doepfer LMK4+ user manual on how it's done? Anyway hope you find some help.


----------



## Trungcomposer (Jul 14, 2019)

puremusic said:


> Have you read the Doepfer LMK4+ user manual on how it's done? Anyway hope you find some help.


Thank you! I solved the problem! It worked well


----------



## puremusic (Jul 14, 2019)

Glad to hear it!

Now that it's working, how are you liking that Doepfer LMK4+ ?


----------



## Trungcomposer (Jul 14, 2019)

puremusic said:


> Glad to hear it!
> 
> Now that it's working, how are you liking that Doepfer LMK4+ ?


thank you but i don't understand your question


----------



## puremusic (Jul 14, 2019)

Do you like the keyboard? Are you happy with the keyboard?


----------



## Trungcomposer (Jul 14, 2019)

puremusic said:


> Do you like the keyboard? Are you happy with the keyboard?


It's great for film music! But I like the hard work of Roland A88


----------



## puremusic (Jul 14, 2019)

Yes Roland makes great feeling keyboards. I have a Roland FP-90.


----------



## Trungcomposer (Jul 14, 2019)

puremusic said:


> Yes Roland makes great feeling keyboards. I have a Roland FP-90.


Yes! Doepfer LMK4 is quite expensive! But it's also great! Thank you!


----------



## BGvanRens (Jul 15, 2019)

Glad you figured it out, I must have missed something in the other topic where you asked the question!


----------



## Trungcomposer (Jul 15, 2019)

BGvanRens said:


> Glad you figured it out, I must have missed something in the other topic where you asked the question!


Thanks you very much!I turn on both sw1 and 2! it works


----------



## BGvanRens (Jul 15, 2019)

Trungcomposer said:


> Thanks you very much!I turn on both sw1 and 2! it works



Interesting, my SW2 is turned off. But hey, it's working!


----------

